

The New York Times Has Run Out Of Ideas - Byliner
http://ideas.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/10/11/this-blogs-final-post/?src=twr

======
bediger
The blog says: "The blog’s end is a result of limited resources in a medium
where any number of worthy projects are possible, and where new priorities
continually emerge."

What in sam scratch does _that_ mean? I can apply my Corporate Kremlinology to
it and get a couple of meanings:

1\. We just laid off the gal who was doing this as a side project.

2\. Nobody visits this blog any more because of the paywall.

~~~
danielnicollet
I think it just means they are re-assigning the gal to a different project.
Too bad they don't tell us which one though. So, maybe you are right after
all: they laid her off just could stomach telling the readers... ;-)

------
PStamatiou
I built my last startup (<http://skribit.com>) around this problem.. but I
moved on as the market was very small. Still - a shame to see people give up
on their blogs, corporate or personal.

